# Online programming for my DVR?



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

I used to set up recordings online, which worked well.

Now, I can only find "Dish Online", which doesn't seem to have the capability to search and schedule recordings, based on the categories they used to have, such as comedy or suspense. 

Am I missing something? Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## BodyshotsByDan (May 28, 2011)

Looks like Dish Remote Access is gone, they have been threatening it for a while now  Sucks because I prefer DRA over DOL


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

drmckenzie said:


> I used to set up recordings online, which worked well.
> 
> Now, I can only find "Dish Online", which doesn't seem to have the capability to search and schedule recordings, based on the categories they used to have, such as comedy or suspense.
> 
> ...


Correct. Dish apparently decided that online management of our DVR's is not important, so we're left with the limited capability included in Dish Online... many complaints and no indication of fixes being worked.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

Dish is certainly out of step with me, since just about everything they change pisses me off.

I used to be a Dish booster, but that's getting harder, since they insist on taking 0 steps forward, and two steps back.


----------



## Wolfpanther (Apr 29, 2008)

I can still log on to the remote access site and see my dvr and schedule recordings. I'm on it right now.

Pam


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

Wolfpanther said:


> I can still log on to the remote access site and see my dvr and schedule recordings. I'm on it right now.
> 
> Pam


I envy you. What URL are you using to get to the login page? I just tried the one I used to use (dish.sling.com, which redirects me to http://dish11.sling.com/index.php), and it shows a guide but not my channels, and it doesn't see my DVR, which is hard-wired to the internet.


----------



## Wolfpanther (Apr 29, 2008)

The dish.sling.com website. It redirects me to dish13sling.com/index.php. I just logged in to see if changed. It took me to My DVR which shows my recordings on both the dvr and EHD and my timers. It also gave me my grid.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

Wolfpanther said:


> The dish.sling.com website. It redirects me to dish13sling.com/index.php. I just logged in to see if changed. It took me to My DVR which shows my recordings on both the dvr and EHD and my timers. It also gave me my grid.


Well, I guess you're charmed, or I'm cursed, or maybe both... I can't get to dish13sling.com (or dish13.sling.com).


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

What I liked about the old online software was the ability to easily find shows to record, since there was at least a minimal attempt to organize them into categories by theme.

For example, on my computer, I could go through all the movies showing in the next week, and set some up to record, in about 1/10th the time it would take on my DVR.

For me, this feature was the best part of the old on-line program.


----------



## psaman (Jun 8, 2009)

For all intents and purposes, DOL is totally useless to me. Like others, remote access worked fine for me from my desktop, laptop and android. I did not make or adjust timers, I just liked watching my recorded shows thru the sling adapter, when traveling. Now I get so many errors it's hard to keep track. The main one though is dish online keeps telling me my 722k is not connected to the internet; but the receiver tells me it is and that the sling adapter is ready.


----------

